# Bee Shrimp?



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Petstore here has finally gotten these in. Thing is that they are nothing like the pics. These ones kind of look like amanos with black spots. There is one that has defined stripes, but not the solid white like I would expect.
Would these be actual very low grade Crystal Blacks? Or what else might they be? 
They are only $3.99 retail so I might pick up a few just to see what they are like.


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

post a picture after a week you get them, they might be because they are afraid or not very used to the pet store water yet so they loose colour. If after a week they still look like what you described then yeah they are very low grade.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Amanos with black spots O_O? Are they clear in the white area?


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, they are clear where it should be white.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Didn't pick up the shrimp, but finally found something very similar:









Website I found that on said it is BeeXTiger shrimp...


----------

